# Bridal/Bachelorette Party Questions!? Help!



## hhunt2 (Sep 8, 2009)

My hubby’s bf is getting married early next month (the bf is the groom).  I’ve only met the bride-to-be a couple of times.  And she has invited me to her Bridal Shower; a Tiffany’s theme.  The shower and wedding will be in Arizona.  The day of the shower is when my flight is scheduled to arrive.  Fingers crossed that the flight will be on time so I’m not late to the shower.

Here’s my questions…


Is a bridal shower and a bachelorette party the same thing?  The invite says “Bridal Shower”, but isn’t it the same thing if your NOT having strippers. 
What kind of gift do you give to the bride if you barely know her?  I’m playing it safe by avoiding any lingerie, sex toys or edible undies. 
I’m an early shopper and I love getting gifts for people.  I’ve currently bought (links below)…
-         *Bachelorette labeled 13 oz. wine glass* Minx "Bachelorette" Wine glass: MX033 Licensed Gifts--Your Premiere Source for Officially-licensed Merchandise
*-         **Bachelorette nail polish set by Essie* Nail Polish Essie Bachelorette Bash Gift Set Ulta.com - Cosmetics, Fragrance, Salon and Beauty Gifts
*-         **DKNY Perfume Set w/ Be Delicious & Red Delicious * DKNY Be Delicious Gift Set Ulta.com - Cosmetics, Fragrance, Salon and Beauty Gifts

Perfume has always been a “safe” gift b/c it’s my fav perfumes and people always rave about it when I wear it.  I doubt she’s allergic or sensitive to perfume.  And I will also add 1 more gift... some sort of jewelry piece.  Maybe a sterling silver necklace.  Any other suggestions???

P.S.:  I know China Glaze has a nail polish that is the same color as Tiffany's.  But I already informed the bride that would be a good gift for her party guests if they give away prizes during games.


----------



## User27 (Sep 9, 2009)

****


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 9, 2009)

Bachelorette parties are not the same thing as bridal showers. Bridal showers are where the bride gets gifts to help the couple start their new life together, be sure to see if she has a registry. A Bachelorette party is more for the close friends of the bride to all party and have fun. I think that perfume may be a safe gift.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Sep 9, 2009)

Bridal showers and bachelorette parties are not the same thing. Bachelorette parties are usually with the bride's bridesmaids/close girl friends and they go out to a spa/club/wherever to celebrate her 'last night' as being single. A Bridal Shower is more for the women on the bride and groom's sides to bring gifts for the new couple (think grandmothers, aunts, close family friends) and is usually organized by the bridesmaids. The bride should have chosen one or more places to register for her bridal shower. From a large Italian family, our tradition has always been gifts at the bridal shower and money at the wedding. If she isn't registered anywhere, then look for things the couple could use in their house, things for entertaining/being a hostess are always a good bet. When my cousin recently got married, I made her a picnic basket with a pretty bag/cooler, a set of cups/plates/bowls, and even a little thing for their dogs. I love gift baskets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh and Tiffany's theme usually just means everything is teal and white and looks like tiffany's boxes


----------



## hhunt2 (Sep 9, 2009)

She does have a registry with Target and Bed Bath & Beyond *BUT* it's items for the home.  I want to give a gift specifically for her.

I was thinking about still giving her the nail polish set & wine glass even though it says "Bachelorette" (the wine glass can be used for the party then stored away).  I hope that's not a poor move on my part.


----------



## User27 (Sep 9, 2009)

****


----------



## hhunt2 (Sep 9, 2009)

I've asked my hubby to ask his bf what the bride likes.  But he's clueless.  They are both clueless. lol


----------



## User27 (Sep 9, 2009)

****


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 9, 2009)

wow we don't have bridal showers in the uk! we just have a hen night before the wedding - bachelorette party. maybe i missed out by not having a bridal shower!


----------



## atwingirl (Sep 9, 2009)

One really thoughtful gift I recieved was a "travel themed" set for my honeymoon. I got a nice Benefit gift set from Sephora, a small travel jewelry box, which I love and still use today, and a pretty beach bag. All the items were wrapped and placed in the bag. This has become my standard gift with different travel sizes from different makeup lines, add or subtract a few additional things depending on how well I know the girl. It is always a big hit! I get the bag at TJMaxx or Marshalls and can find them cheaper sometimes than actual gift bags. If I know they are going to Mexico, I throw in Tequila or the Carribean I throw in Dark Rum...you get the idea. It can seem like a personal gift even if you don't know the person really well becasue the gifts are useful! HTH.


----------



## hhunt2 (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_wow we don't have bridal showers in the uk! we just have a hen night before the wedding - bachelorette party. maybe i missed out by not having a bridal shower! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I heard about that (bridal showers aren't done in the UK).  My family doesn't do bridal showers either.  

And I've also heard that in Europe, they don't do baby showers.  My coworker is from Switzerland and she's 6 months pregnant.  She told me that they don't do baby showers!


----------

